# birds eye



## fly boy (Jan 29, 2009)

ok so about two weeks ago a friend asked if i could make a map of the area where he lives but it works best with birds eye so it there a camera and rc good for about a 1/8 mile?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2009)

Not sure on that one; would it not be easier to use Google Earth?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2009)

flyboy, you can most likely go to your County Engineering Dept and ask if they have any of the maps you are looking for. In the County I work they have them available. They are called aerial view maps and most counties should have them.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 2, 2009)

ok and i might want to use google earth


----------

